# rapists....pakistani's and afghans



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

just watching the news on six guys charged with rape and sex grooming of under age girls. is it just me that thinks our laws allow these cunts to do this sort of thing and think they can get away with it??? appaled to be honest as also just seen 95 year old granny battered in her own home!!!!!
these sicko's need to die and just be put into cattle feed.......grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Consider for a moment the downsides of feeding meat products to cattle though. :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> Consider for a moment the downsides of feeding meat products to cattle though. :wink:


LOL first thing I thought to be honest.

I don't think the law's allow them to do it Gaz, it is illegal - absolutely shocking though.

When I was in the Police I arrested someone for sexually abusing nurses, it did not end well for him shall I say and the roof of the police car needed jetwashing upon my return to the station.

Charlie


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Agree with the post but where do Pakistanis and Afgans come in to this? Or was that just general racism??? -_-


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I had wondered....


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

And surely Gazzer, the fact that you're hearing about their conviction on the news shows that our laws *don't* allow people to get away with this??


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Hark said:


> Agree with the post but where do Pakistanis and Afgans come in to this? Or was that just general racism??? -_-


agreed.. there's plenty of white/british/european rapists and murderers out there...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

agreed guys, my appologies on the creed thing......it was just pure horror at the time. (stands corrected)


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

avyi said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Agree with the post but where do Pakistanis and Afgans come in to this? Or was that just general racism??? -_-
> ...


The countries of origin of the 6 were as Gaz described and that's were that came from, no racism involved. Yes, plenty of white British European raping, murderiing, paedophile, pensioner battering scum out there too - but what Gaz described was current. Glad to see them waiting for sentence this week; hope its for ever. They are not good enough to be fed to animals Gaz, they are sheer poison mate.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

BrianR said:


> The countries of origin of the 6 were as Gaz described and that's were that came from, no racism involved. Yes, plenty of white British European raping, murderiing, paedophile, pensioner battering scum out there too - but what Gaz described was current.


I think it probably raised eyebrows because it was the only thing about the men that was put in the title... It kind of implied it was an important detail to Gaz.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > The countries of origin of the 6 were as Gaz described and that's were that came from, no racism involved. Yes, plenty of white British European raping, murderiing, paedophile, pensioner battering scum out there too - but what Gaz described was current.
> ...


I get you and can see that now


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bunch of tossers the lot of ya that think i am racist.........FUCK YOU ALL!!! go get a life as ask charlie i have two arab clients in his neck of woods i look after. oh hmmm asian buddhist or fucking martian buttfuckers.........god knows all i know is they are clients and i bow to their needs..........errr would a racist bow to the need of the people he hates?????
TOSSERS THE LOT OF YA.........know sod all about me except that i speak as i find.........if that upsets you then never shake my hand in a bar or restaurant as i will certainly upset you in a big fucking way numbnuts.

spandy please do not respond as you have previously hinted a racist tendancy in my posts and i am now getting fucked off to the point i need a face to face to discuss this harrasment.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry, just backing up a minute here. Could you just point out the bit where someone said "Gazzer is a racist" as some paraphrase or other. :roll:



Gazzer said:


> fucking martian buttfuckers.........god knows all i know is they are clients and i bow to their needs


Hands up all those who want to hear more about Gazzer's Martian buttfucker clients/overlords? :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sccob.......you know me and you know my posts bud.....spandy as several othefrs do........HINT innuendos and snipe.

sick of it to be honest m8, do i say sorry when wrong in life on here????? read back a few posts and yup gazz says sorry again. does spandy and co ever try to get to know me or understand me and so maybe appologise to me for comments they make that as a managing director actually hurt to think folks may think that way of me.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gaz, I responded to a post by Brian asking why people had commented on your title. I've not accused you of anything here and I've not commented on anything you've written directly. You can leave me out of your little hissy fit, thanks.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

No I don't know you at all Gaz. I don't know anyone on here, don't feel any need to. Pissed off with the forum? Join the club, but undoubtedly for different reasons.

Anyway, although Spandex's posts are dry and pithy in delivery as ever he's been a lot more reasoned of late so I figure he's getting closer to some inner contentment lately. I quite like having discussions with him now in fact, so either he's less caustic or I'm achieving new levels of cantankerousness. He didn't actually say anything about you really.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

What about that guy getting sentenced today for gouging his girlfriend's eyes out?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-18028722

I hope he gets the same treatment in prison. That was one truly wicked thing to do. 

*EDIT She's one brave lady...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18029159


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> What about that guy getting sentenced today for gouging his girlfriend's eyes out?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-18028722
> 
> ...


I've just seen the picture of the guy who did this and he scare's the crap out of me! :-o :-o :-o

I think he needs a visit from this guy in prison!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Naresh said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > What about that guy getting sentenced today for gouging his girlfriend's eyes out?
> ...


Yeah, he's a nasty piece of work. :twisted:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

To quote a line from the above movie screenshot........."That's what we call a slam dunk"..........

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-18028722 :twisted:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Just watched that lady on the news. What a complete c#nt that bloke is; with loons like him around I really despair for the future of my kids and grandkids sometimes


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

with three daughters i cringe every time they tell me they are going up town and always have had an account with a local taxi firm for them. as they all use them the drivers know them fairly well and even pop in for a cuppa as the girls run late in getting ready.......nooooooo women running late lol. good thing is they know them and keep a protective eye out for them.
(suprising what 20% above the going rate brings in service)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> What about that guy getting sentenced today for gouging his girlfriend's eyes out?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-18028722
> 
> ...


Rich he should have his hands slammed with a lump hammer and elbows broken tbh, never in my entire life would i or could i ever inflict pain on a woman........be it daughter or wife. family is the most prescious thing in life for me and it has to be adhered to or lose your own moral standards and be a loser in the family brigade.

now admin has explained how to block that tosser spandies posts it is a new forum again for me.........middle finger noddie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Gaz I don't think you are a racist mate, I don't think anyone really does, you are a massive bellend of course, but not a racist :-* :lol: :lol: :lol:

I despair how some people behave in this world, I really do [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Charlie


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> now admin has explained how to block that tosser spandies posts it is a new forum again for me.........middle finger noddie


Brilliant. I love that admin had to explain this to him.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Gaz I don't think you are a racist mate, I don't think anyone really does, you are a massive bellend of course, but not a racist :-* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I despair how some people behave in this world, I really do [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Charlie


least i am not an ex gayboy copper....joking m8. thanks charlie for the vote of confidence.......best thing is i can no longer see tossers posts..........it is like having fresh air into a dull room,. 8)


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

A press of the quote button would circumvent that in no time. Just say the word... :wink: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > now admin has explained how to block that tosser spandies posts it is a new forum again for me.........middle finger noddie
> ...


With apologies to Gaz I have to laugh at that... :lol: :lol: :lol: Nice one Spandy...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> A press of the quote button would circumvent that in no time. Just say the word... :wink: :lol:


ahh i can sort that too by adding you to foe scoobs.....but as i find you a pleasant guy i wouldnt do that bud.

have a nice week end guys n gals atb gazz xx


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


rich you had to bring that tosser back in bud........don't blame you tbh m8 as he is a complete nugget on here as he is clearly upo his own arse so much that apparently at times one can only see his boots hanging out of the rear hole.............lmao


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> rich you had to bring that tosser back in bud........don't blame you tbh m8 as he is a complete nugget on here as he is clearly upo his own arse so much that apparently at times one can only see his boots hanging out of the rear hole.............lmao


 :lol: :lol: :lol: i'm outta here... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Ray, did you press the quote button deliberately after reading my post? You know not to cross the streams, right? :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Those fuckin rapists need to get tortured!!!...only in England, that they would get away with their "human rights" bullshit... FUCK HUMAN RIGHTS for these cants....if it was in China, they would be tortured and then killed!....here those fcukers get 5 years with rights to appeal or some other fuckin stupid law.....

and fuck all that Politically Correct bullshit!!!! as soon as someone mentions an ethinic background or race or religion or whatever bullocks there is ...hes branded "racist".....similar thread on the bmw forums aswell....someone said "eastern european" and there goes the PC brigade retards!....

if someone is black, then hes fcukin black!...or yellow ...or brown!...or white...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

agreed but maybe in not such a forcefull manner lol


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

They were the racists labelling the young girls white trash!!! 
I hope they get topped in prison!


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

> They were the racists labeling the young girls white trash!!!
> I hope they get topped in prison!


Well knock me down with a feather! And on the BBC!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18117529


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Fab 4 TT said:


> > They were the racists labeling the young girls white trash!!!
> > I hope they get topped in prison!
> 
> 
> ...


the fat asian guy in the background??? he he he did look boring sort of type lol. however spandy is far superior to a mere human so couldnt be him as not good enough.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Just think of the guy in Dubai at present who may have pinched a bottom is facing 15 years !!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You can get away with anything if you play in the premier league , doesn't work so well in league one though.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> You can get away with anything if you play in the premier league , doesn't work so well in league one though.


So very true mate!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Gazzer you have issues min!!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

KammyTT said:


> Gazzer you have issues min!!!!!


Kam i just load the gun m8 and sit back.......others pop on an speak their own minds all i have done is post a topic in the news.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I thought this was the start of that joke that ends with the line 'we call ourselves the Aristocrats'


----------

